# Dog Walking.Birre. Cascais



## janparky2 (Jan 26, 2010)

Hi Everyone.

I'm a newbie who is moving to Birre at the beginning of July and wanted to say how much I have enjoyed reading about life in Portugal. You've certainly given me lots of answers to questions that I hadn't even asked!

One thing I would like to ask about; I have a 5 year old American Cocker Spaniel that I am very disciplined about taking for two long walks each day. I have no clue whereabouts I can walk him. I don't mind if a short car journey is involved as long as there's plenty of fields/woods/beach etc that I can go to.

Would really welcome any help I can get please.

Also, Can anyone advise me about broadband. I don't need TV package, just internet and phone. Is there a possibility of arranging/ordering before arrival or do we need local paperwork etc?

Thank you so much.

Jan P.


----------



## PETERFC (Apr 3, 2009)

janparky2 said:


> Hi Everyone.
> 
> I'm a newbie who is moving to Birre at the beginning of July and wanted to say how much I have enjoyed reading about life in Portugal. You've certainly given me lots of answers to questions that I hadn't even asked!
> 
> ...


Hi Jan 

Welcome to the Forum. 

So your dog takes you for a walk twice a day. Good dog. 
I have just had a look with Google Earth and not far away there seems lots of countryside and the sea is not to far. Once you settle in you will find lots of walks.

Sorry i can't help over the broardband but i would also be interested in the answer.

Peterfc 666? D Day 9th June Decree Absolute


----------



## janparky2 (Jan 26, 2010)

Thank you Peter. What is the situation with taking dogs on the beach? I've been told that during the summer months, dog's are not allowed on the beach but I've also been told that nobody enforces the rule!


----------



## John999 (Jul 6, 2009)

Hi janparky
Welcome to the forum. Regarding the dog walk on the beach, the information you have is wrong. Dogs aren’t allowed on the beach ever. At many places the authorities close their eyes during the winter, but at summer time they will fine you, if they catch you. Cascais been so “posh” has a lot of surveillance during the summer. From life guards to the navy police and even the normal people on the beach which they will report you if your dog goes anywhere near them. You will find plenty of places where you can take your dog for a walk. Regarding the internet connection, you will have to do it when you are over here, if you want a Portuguese one. There are plenty of suppliers to choose from, and with the competition around, there are some good deals on the market


----------



## janparky2 (Jan 26, 2010)

Thanks for the info. Really don't want to start off on the wrong foot!!


----------



## PETERFC (Apr 3, 2009)

*Reply*



janparky2 said:


> Thank you Peter. What is the situation with taking dogs on the beach? I've been told that during the summer months, dog's are not allowed on the beach but I've also been told that nobody enforces the rule!


Hi Jan 

I would love to have the answer but dogs are not my thing, i am into fish. I am moving to a place called Vale Boa a little way outside of Gois Central Portugal. From what i have seen it looks like only the Expats etc look after there pets. So maybe if you see someone walking a dog it's probably an expat and they may have the answer.

I am sure that where ever you choose you will find some fabulous places to enjoy your daily walks.

Peterfc 666?


----------

